# 100lbs of Dynamite



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

The body builder takes off his shirt and the blonde says,"What a Great chest you have!'

He tells her,That's 100 lbs.. of dynamite, Baby.'

He takes off his pants and the blonde says,'"What massive calves you have!'

The body builder tells her, 'That's 100 lbs. of dynamite, Baby.'

He then removes his underwear and the blonde goes running out of the apartment screaming in fear.

The body builder puts his clothes back on and chases after her..
He catches up to her and asks why she ran out of the apartment like that.

The blonde replies,I was afraid to be around all that dynamite after I saw how short the fuse was!'


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Best joke I have seen in a long time Chris.

Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

At last my wife had a laugh,great bone


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

That made MrsW smile :lol:  :roll: 8O 

Dave


----------

